# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Где приобрести мебель в ванную?

## Дмитрий Остапов

Вот заканчиваем ремонт в ванной комнате и ищем где приобрести качественную и красивую мебель для ванной комнаты.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Обычно такую мебель можно приобрести в ближайшем магазине сантехники. Там часто можно встретить в продаже такую мебель.

----------


## Аркадий

Мы тоже в том году делали ремонт в ванной комнате и тоже, как и вы искали где приобрести качественную и красивую мебель для ванной комнаты и нам тогда порекомендовали интернет магазин http://bydom.by там мы и приобрели необходимую мебель для ванной и очень довольны качеством и ценой.

----------

